# Chestnut that has started to get white hairs through out her body



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a paint mare that was a plain chestnut and white tobiano when I got her. Then over the last couple of years that she has gotten white hairs all over her body. Her baby pic on her papers shows her has a plain chestnut and white. Her sire was chestnut and white tobiano and her mom was a solid bay QH. It looks like she is starting to roan out but i'm not sure what cause it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Chestnuts will typically get random white hairs over their bodies as they age (commonly called ticking). Nothing unusual. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm guessing she has sabino as well as tobiano. I had a gelding that looked a lot like your girl and while I never had him tested, I'm pretty sure he had sabino. He also had roaning in his chestnut areas and the color on his neck looked JUST like your girls......very jagged. I love the jagged markings like that. 

I think another give-away of sabino is the white on her lower lip.


----------



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

the roaning is getting more noticeable every month. She has had two foals for me one is a plain black and white tobiano and the other one is a breeding stock chestnut that is starting to roan he stated out with a small white spot on the right side of his rear end. only one of the foals is starting to roan out.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*sigh* They are not "roaning out." They are either born roan or not. You mare has the typical ticking for red based horses along with the ticking that tobianos get. It can increase with time, but it is not "roaning out."


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

NDAppy, some people use "roaning out" to describe what is happening when a horse gets noticeably roany and Is getting lighter. I've always used "roaning out" when horses do that.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oliveren15 said:


> NDAppy, some people use "roaning out" to describe what is happening when a horse gets noticeably roany and Is getting lighter. I've always used "roaning out" when horses do that.


And some people in some areas routinely call buckskins duns. Doesn't mean it is correct.

"Roaning out" implies that the horse is becoming a roan. This is impossible as the horse does not have a roan gene.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What Chiilaa said. 

And the only gene that causes true "roaning out" is the LP gene in appaloosas and that isn't even a true roan. That's varnish roan.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, my solid bred paint, a chestnut has "ticking" I guess? I read here before it was sabino? I am so confused now! I just thought he trying really hard to be a colored paint but couldn't quite muster it....


----------



## Horselover503 (Oct 26, 2013)

Chestnuts always get white hairs over their body, it's just part if their ageing process.


----------



## Horselover503 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ps your horse is beautiful


----------



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

oh I never knew that. I have a gelding that is over 30 and he dose not have any white hairs on his body


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It varies from horse to horse. Just like some people will go grey early, late, or even rarely never. It just varies.


----------

